# The 10 Best Cherry Tomatoes



## Bill_Brikiatis

I'll be trying Blondkopfchen cherries this year. I wanted a non-hybrid so I could save the seeds if I liked it. We'll see how it turns out.


----------



## Tee

Hey Bill - it's funny you should mention that variety. Someone over on the Facebook mentioned it as well. I had never heard of it before today, but am very interested in seeing how it produces and tastes!


----------



## Jim_Lanquist

Can I save my yello pear tomato plant over the winter?


----------

